
Pros and Cons of Redis-Resque and SQS - elubow
http://eric.lubow.org/2012/architecture/pros-and-cons-of-redis-resque-and-sqs/
======
PaulHoule
I looked pretty hard at systems to do parallel batch jobs.

One thing I looked at was to store intermediate results in Amazon S3 and
control the execution of job steps with SQS.

Although the system couldn't do everything Hadoop does, it worked for a wide
range of problems and had the desirable quality that it could transparently
parallelize multiple processing phases when it was possible.

I went with Hadoop, however, because I can run a Hadoop cluster in the office
or in the cloud, and that's a big advantage.

